# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Nachtelijke kuitspierkrampen - laatste sprankeltje hoop

## epicsounds

Gegroet mensen, vrienden, lotgenoten ...

Als allerlaatste poging naar het vinden van een oplossing voor mijn kuitkrampen kom ik hier bij jullie zoeken. Ik hoop alvast dat jullie mij een duwtje kunnen geven in de juiste richting... *De persoon die mij kan helpen wil ik gerust belonen!*

Omschrijving: 
Sinds een 2 à 3-tal jaar treden er nachtelijke kuitkrampen bij me op. Dit kan zeer licht tot middelmatig pijn doen. Het zijn dus nooit van die krampen (5 min. hevige pijn) waarbij je als een gek aan je voet moet trekken om de kramp over te laten gaan. Het is net op het randje van draaglijk en er dus mijn slaap voor moet laten waardoor je er knettergek van wordt.

Telkens als ik in mijn bed lig voel ik mijn benen langzaam verkrampen. (Dit kan na 5 min. al optreden maar ook tegen de ochtend) Wanneer ik opsta, en begin rond te lopen, worden mijn spieren terug soepeler en verloopt alles min of meer zoals het zou moeten zijn. Overdag heb ik er weinig last van. Ik voel dat mijn spieren vaak gespannen staan maar op zich is dat niet erg. Als ik dan 's nachts mijn spieren stretch, voel ik dat dat goed doet, maar de krampen blijven terugkeren.

Wat heb ik tot hiertoe al gedaan:
- Huisdokter weet uiteraard niet wat het is
- Hart en vaatchirurg: bloedsomloop blijkt O.K. te zijn
- Bloed analyse: weinig zuurstof in de benen (medicatie tegen genomen maar niets bleek te helpen)
- Dokter (gespecialiseerd in 101 zaken): beweert dat er een blokkage zit op de energiebanen van mijn benen
- Warm water (doet uiteraard goed maar snachts is dat geen optie)
- Met mijn benen hoger slapen is geen optie
- Allerlei mineralen en vitamienen zoals: Vitamine B's, Magnesium, ... allemaal genomen maar niets blijkt te werken

Opmerkelijke zaken:
- Ik durf wel last te hebben van allergie ==> mijn schildklier werkt niet optimaal
- Mijn vader en zus hebben last van spataders in de benen (blijkt zeer erfelijk te zijn)
- Ik sport af en toe (Crosstrainer: niet weinig, niet overmatig)
- Ik eet wel vaak kaas en brood en durf wel vaak (3 maal per week) te zondigen met fast-food hoewel ik totaal niet zwaarlijvig ben
- Ik dring regelmatig water maar dan ook weer frisdrank
- Ik heb zeer vaak koude voeten
- De verkrampingen komen op in fases en soms blijven ze een korte periode weg. Ik heb de indruk dat het in de zomer beter is.
- ...


*Wie - o - wie kan mij een duw in de juiste richting geven?*

----------

